# Whats the max size bar you use on a MS 461?



## chadihman (Dec 3, 2013)

I run a 25" 3/8 on mine and it runs it with authority. I heard of guys running 28" without problems. Would a 36" be crazy? I'm thinking of selling my 660 so I'm wandering if the 461 will take care of the big stuff I get every now and then. I've used my 660 with a 36" bar on it a number of times and love it. I use my 361 the most and then my 461 and my 460. The 660 sits sometimes for six month. Chime in. I need help in this crisis


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 3, 2013)

Sell the 460, get the 461 ported with hd oiler?


----------



## chadihman (Dec 3, 2013)

I have two 460's so one of those is going also. My idea is to keep my 361, one 460 and my 461. I might open up my 461 and port it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2013)

depends on what you are cutting ,around here a 36 will work on mine ,in the wood we have around here ,back east i think the woods harder so it may not work so well there ,mine wears a 32 full time ,and spins the chain real quick like ,being hopped up some helps with the longer bar also


----------



## chadihman (Dec 3, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> depends on what you are cutting ,around here a 36 will work on mine ,in the wood we have around here ,back east i think the woods harder so it may not work so well there ,mine wears a 32 full time ,and spins the chain real quick like ,being hopped up some helps with the longer bar also


 I'm a firewood cutter and hope to get into some milling soon. Oak, hickory, cherry, walnut, ash and locust is what I mainly cut. It's all pretty hard stuff.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is my 461 in a hemlock log test cut ,log was 22 inches with a tape ,32 inch bar ,i can bury the 32 inch bar in cedar fine ,the rpm's stay up in the cut ,not good vid to show capabilities of this saw ,but only one i have right now


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 3, 2013)

If you are going to get into some milling,i would keep the 660 for that.If you find you don't need it for milling you can always sell it then.
I use the excuse that i'm looking for a milling saw to buy any big saws i come across.
Thomas


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 3, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'm a firewood cutter and hope to get into some milling soon. Oak, hickory, cherry, walnut, ash and locust is what I mainly cut. It's all pretty hard stuff.


Better save that 660 if you're gonna go milling. 

+1 on selling the 460. 

I have run a 28" on my 460s (sold them both) and my 441CM. I dunno if I'd go 36" tho.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Better save that 660 if you're gonna go milling.
> 
> +1 on selling the 460.
> 
> I have run a 28" on my 460s (sold them both) and my 441CM. I dunno if I'd go 36" tho.



36" would work on it a few times a year. I know cutters out west and Alaska use 36" lightweight bars on hopped up 460/461s.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 3, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> 36" would work on it a few times a year. I know cutters out west and Alaska use 36" lightweight bars on hopped up 460/461s.


I would make sure it has the HO oiler on it if I was going longer than 28", especially if I was to be cutting the hard stuff.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I would make sure it has the HO oiler on it if I was going longer than 28", especially if I was to be cutting the hard stuff.



Yeah that's a given there. The HO puts out plenty for a 32". I didn't have a 36" to try with the 460 I sent to Alaska. It oiled a 28" great.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2013)

0.63 guage on the bar helps oil the longer bars better than the .050 for those that don't know ,all my longer bars are .063 and a 440 oils them fine


----------



## zogger (Dec 3, 2013)

As soon as you sell your 90cc saw, sure as heck, big storm or something, you will wish you had a big saw, a bonafide big saw.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't think there are many MS 660 Rs out there that will out cut that MS 461 R. Maybe that's what Chad needs?


----------

